# ROFL Attack!



## dice (Jun 8, 2007)

http://www.rofl.name/roflcopter/


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 8, 2007)

thats old


----------



## lagman (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## [M]artin (Jun 8, 2007)

*HYPER BEAM! Well, what the fuck do you mean you don't have hyper be-JUST USE A SPLASH ATTACK!*


----------



## chalupa (Jun 8, 2007)

OLd, but good..

Best shirt ever!!



Think geek


----------



## Jax (Jun 8, 2007)

ASCII art? That's totally awesome and new!


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 8, 2007)

oh please


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mewgia (Jun 9, 2007)

This is not the testing area, so NO MOAR CATZ

kthnx


----------



## ghettobob (Jun 9, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Jun 8 2007, 03:15 PM)]*HYPER BEAM! Well, what the fuck do you mean you don't have hyper be-JUST USE A SPLASH ATTACK!*



Best video of the month.
Team Rocket!? Team rocket can suck my balls


----------

